# Probleme seit neuer Grafikkarte



## DasPoschi (29. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag,

nach dem ich jetzt seit Ewigkeiten am grübeln, überlegen und verzweifeln bin weil mir langsam aber Sicher die Optionen aus gehen, wende ich mich mit meinem Problem nun an die Community.

Problemstellung:
Der Computer verabschiedet sich willkürlich mit schwarzem Bildschirm und Sountloop. Mal fängt der sich, was durch Flackern ziemliche Kopfschmerzen verursacht, es entstehen Streifen im Bild oder es fängt sich absolut gar nicht mehr und ich muss ein Hard Reset durchführen (was inzwischen Standart geworden ist)...

Vorgeschichte:
Ich bin seit einigen Monaten im Besitz einer Asus R9 290X. Gefreut wie ein Kleinkind habe ich die Grafikkarte eingebaut und das Betriebssystem neu installiert (was eh mal wieder nötig war). Kaum war das Schätzchen drin, ging es nach auch schon mit den Problemen los. Gehäuse zu klein, Hardware wurde wegen mangelnder Lüftung ziemlich warm also neues (Aero cool XPREDATOR X3) gekauft (was auch mal nötig war, da mein Gehäuse noch von meinem ersten Rechner aus dem Jahre 2002 stammte ). Doch auch dort gab es schon das Problem, dass sich der Computer mit damals einem Bluescreen verabschiedete, welcher einen Fehler im ATI-Treiber heraus gab. Also ab ins Internet und nach Lösungen gesucht. Gesucht, gefunden, lief auch eine Weile perfekt. Doch von jetzt auf gleich hat er dann angefangen sich wieder in alte Gewohnheiten zu stürzen.
Grafikbugs in Spielen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und auch weiterhin Abstürze stehen seither auf der Tagesordnung.
Genervt von der ganzen Sache habe ich die Graka zum Verkäufer zurückgeschickt, welche diese mit "Es funktioniert alles, hier haben sie das Gerät mit aktueller Firmware wieder" zurück schickten...
Das Betriebssystem habe ich schon gefühlte 20mal neu installiert und es hat leider absolut nichts gebracht.
Also habe ich angefangen mit Tools die Leistungen anzuschauen. Bis auf  der VRAM-Ausnutzung ist aus meiner Sicht her auch alles unauffällig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Furmark-Stresstest erbrachte selbst über Stunden keine Probleme aber wenn ich dann mal ein Youtube-, VLC-Player-Video oder auch nur eine GIF ansehen möchte erscheint willkürlich wieder der genannte schwarze Bildschirm mit Sound loop.

Mein PC

*Prozessor*  Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 
*Mainboard*   ASROCK H87M 
*Arbeitsspeicher*    2x Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9/4G 
*Festplatte(n)*    KINGSTON SV300S37A120G , SEAGATE ST20000DM 
*Grafikkarte*    Asus4GB D5 X R9 290X-DC2OC R 
*Netzteil*    LC Power LC6600GP2 
*Gehäuse*     Aero Cool XPREDATOR X3 
*Betriebssystem*    Windows 10 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ein verzweifelter Nutzer


----------



## Soulsnap (29. Dezember 2015)

Tausch das Katastrophale Netzteil aus und dein Problem wird zu 99% verschwunden sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Dezember 2015)

Asus hatte aber auch die R9 290 kühlungstechnisch ziemlich verhunzt, evtl. läuft der VRAM, die GPU oder die Spannungswandler ziemlich heiß.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

Takte die Karte mal Testweise mit dem MSI Afterburner etwas herunter (sowohl Speicher als auch GPU), vielleicht schafft das Abhilfe 



DasPoschi schrieb:


> *Netzteil*    LC Power LC6600GP2


Heilige *******, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Netzteil die erste Belastungsprobe mit der Karte überlebt 
Das Ding ist wirklich allerunterste Schublade neben MS-Tech und Inter-Tech-Netzteilen


----------



## Brehministrator (29. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das System unter Furmark stundenlang (!) anstandslos und stabil läuft, dürfte es eher nicht am Netzteil liegen, und auch nicht daran, dass irgendwas an der Grafikkarte zu heiß wird... Bei Furmark ist die Wärmeentwicklung und der Stromverbrauch definitiv deutlich größer als bei Youtube-Videos und VLC abspielen...

Ich habe leider auch keine gute Idee, woran es liegt. Aber Netzteilprobleme oder Überhitzung der Grafikkarte würde ich aufgrund obiger Beobachtungen fast ausschließen wollen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will das schrottige Netzteil nicht schönreden, das sollte bei Gelegenheit mal ersetzt werden  Nur für das aktuelle Problem kann es wahrscheinlich eher nix.

_*Edit:*_ Noch ein Vorschlag für den TE: Lass mal auf deinem System eine Weile Memtest86+ sowie Prime95 laufen. Vielleicht ist es am Ende ja doch ein RAM-Problem (System-RAM, nicht VRAM). Das kann sich nämlich auch so äußern... Memtest86+ muss man von nem USB-Stick booten, das läuft nicht unter Windows.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

dafuq die arme graka... pc aus, ans handy undn gescheides netzteil bestellt und rein damit...


----------



## Brehministrator (29. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Heilige *******, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Netzteil die erste Belastungsprobe mit der Karte überlebt
> Das Ding ist wirklich allerunterste Schublade neben MS-Tech und Inter-Tech-Netzteilen





Noxxphox schrieb:


> dafuq die arme graka... pc aus, ans handy undn gescheides netzteil bestellt und rein damit...



Kann es nicht sein, dass ihr da etwas über's Ziel hinausschießt?  Natürlich ist das Netzteil mit relativ minderwertigen Komponenten bestückt, aber es hat ein TÜV/GS-Prüfsiegel. Daraus kann man ableiten, dass es zumindest die ATX-Spezifikationen einhält, sonst hätte es keine Verkaufszulassung in Deutschland bekommen. Ihr tut ja geradewegs so, als ob dieses Netzteil zuverlässig alle Hardware zerstören würde, die man anklemmt 

Klar sollte er das Netzteil bei Gelegenheit mal gegen ein Hochwertiges tauschen, aber solche Panikmachen wie "_PC aus und an's Handy!_" ist wirklich albern, sorry.


----------



## NerdFlanders (29. Dezember 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Wenn das System unter Furmark stundenlang (!) anstandslos und stabil läuft, dürfte es eher nicht am Netzteil liegen, und auch nicht daran, dass irgendwas an der Grafikkarte zu heiß wird... Bei Furmark ist die Wärmeentwicklung und der Stromverbrauch definitiv deutlich größer als bei Youtube-Videos und VLC abspielen...
> 
> Ich habe leider auch keine gute Idee, woran es liegt. Aber Netzteilprobleme oder Überhitzung der Grafikkarte würde ich aufgrund obiger Beobachtungen fast ausschließen wollen.
> 
> ...



Nur dass Furmark schon seit Jahren Null Komma Null Aussagekraft hat. Der Treiber erkennt es und schiebt dem Blödsinn einen Riegel vor.

Dementsprechend liegt dann die ganze Zeit kaum Last an, die aber dafür gleichmäßig. Sobald das System dann einen Lastwechsel ausgesetzt ist (wie eben beim browsen), wird das Netzteil instabil.


----------



## Brehministrator (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja, da hast du natürlich Recht, das kann gut sein (dass nicht die Last an sich sondern die Lastwechsel das Problem sind). Aber gerade bei Youtube und VLC würde man auch keine großen Lastwechsel erwarten...

Na ja, leider habe ich ja auch keine bessere Idee, woran es liegen könnte. Der TE sollte trotzdem mal Memtest86+ und Prime95 laufen lassen. Auch völlig unabhängig von den aktuellen Problemen ist es immer wissenswert, ob das eigene System absolut stabil läuft oder nicht


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass ihr da etwas über's Ziel hinausschießt?  Natürlich ist das Netzteil mit relativ minderwertigen Komponenten bestückt, aber es hat ein TÜV/GS-Prüfsiegel. Daraus kann man ableiten, dass es zumindest die ATX-Spezifikationen einhält, sonst hätte es keine Verkaufszulassung in Deutschland bekommen.


Das Thermalcrap Humbug wird auch in Deutschland verkauft und hält sich auch kaum an die ATX-Spezifikationen wenn man es unter hoher Last und Überlast betreibt (Was aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Schutzschaltungen auch ohne Probleme möglich ist), während das hier verwendete LC-Power nicht einmal die Nennleistung liefern kann ohne diese Norm zu verlassen. Der TÜV prüft nur ob das Teil von den Materialien her in DE verkauft werden darf, mehr nicht. Das Teil ist einfach Durch und Durch Schrottig.


----------



## DasPoschi (29. Dezember 2015)

So, Memtest lief jetzt die letzte halbe Stunde ohne Problem durch.
Prime habe ich gestern auch erst gemacht um andere Fehlerquellen ausschließen zu können.

Mal ne Frage in die Allgemeinheit, welches Netzteil denn zu empfehlen wäre?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

be quit dpp10,11 e10 reihen sind beispielsweise gut und zuverlässig

gibt natürlich mehr auch von andren herstellern... jedoch weis ich da die namen der modelle nicht genau


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

DasPoschi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Allgemeinheit, welches Netzteil denn zu empfehlen wäre?


In meiner Signatur hast du einen Link zu einer Übersicht


----------



## DasPoschi (29. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> In meiner Signatur hast du einen Link zu einer Übersicht



Ok, danke 

Werde mir wohl das BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W holen. Hoffe natürlich, dass die 500W reichen werden. Habe davon Ahnung wie ein Toast :x


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

DasPoschi schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl das BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W holen. Hoffe natürlich, dass die 500W reichen werden. Habe davon Ahnung wie ein Toast :x


Die 500W reichen locker, keine Sorge


----------



## DasPoschi (5. Januar 2016)

Erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr
Das genannte Netzteil ist jetzt seit Mittwoch drin und es machte nach wie vor Probleme.
Da ich über Silvester besuch hatte, kam ich nicht dazu das Problem hier aktuell zu halten.
Da mein Besuch aber mit seinen Computer kam, kamen wir auf die Idee seine MSI R9 280 bei mir und meine Asus R9 290 bei ihm einzubauen. Und siehe da keinerlei Probleme bei beiden Computern. Also gehe ich mal von einem Kompatibilitätsproblem zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte aus.
Oder gäbe es nich Vorschläge die mich keine weitere 100€ Kosten würden?  Firmware des mainboard ist auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## DasPoschi (31. Januar 2016)

Entschuldigung wenn ich diesen Thread aufwärme. Allerdings bin ich jetzt langsam mit meinen Nerven am Ende. Während ich auf das neue Mainboard wartete war meine alte GTX550Ti verbaut. Gestern habe ich mir dann ein MSI Z97 Gaming3 Mainboard gegönnt,  eingebaut und eingerichtet. Doch obwohl neue PSU und Mainboard eingebaut sind, besteht nach wie vor das selbige Problem. Ich weiss langsam echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich bin lurz davor das Ding zu verkaufen und iein "Gaming"-Computer bei Media Markt zu kaufen.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Januar 2016)

Mal zusammengefasst:
Du hast Probleme mit Artefakten in spielen und diverse abstürze.
Netzteil getauscht, Mainboard getauscht, OS neu aufgespielt... keine Besserung.

Die 280er deines Bekannten läuft ohne Probleme.
Umgekehrt lief die 290er ohne Auffälligkeiten in seinem System.
Der Hersteller konnte keinen Fehler finden und flashte das neueste BIOS auf die Grafikkarte.

Hast du verschiedene Treiberversionen probiert?
Den Monitor an einem anderen Anschluss probiert (HDMI, Display Port oder ähnliches)?


----------



## DasPoschi (31. Januar 2016)

Verschiedene Treiber Versionen wursen getestet, erbrachten aber keinen erfolg. Leider habe ich am Monitor nir die Möglichkeiten von VGA oder DVI-I. Ich werde aber mal Über den HDMI-Anschluss meines fernseher austesten und mich dann zurückmelden ob es weitere Probleme gab. Das Problem ist, dass dieser Absturz unregelmäßig ist und ich nicht den ganzen Tag den fernseher blockieren kann...


----------



## DasPoschi (31. Januar 2016)

Nach anfänglichen Problemen bei der Einrichtung da der Fernseher nicht gefunden wurde, bin ich meiner regulären Tätigkeit nachgegangen und nach nicht mal 30 Minuten wurde das Bild erneut schwarz.
Wäre es möglich dass eine andere Komponente mit der GPU zicken würde?  Schließlich ist cpu, hdd und ssd sowie RAM noch immer die selben.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Januar 2016)

Nja zumindest lässt sich ein defektes Bildschirmkabel nun auch ausschließen.

Du kannst natürlich versuchen, alle überflüssige Peripherie abzuklemmen (nur SSD, ein Ram Riegel, keine USB Geräte) und schauen ob der Fehler weiterhin da ist.
Das die CPU mit der Grafikkarte ein Problem hat, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DasPoschi (31. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wurde es kurios.  allem anschein nach hat sich der bootmanager auf meiner festplatte D:\ eingenistet, weshalb die SSD eigenständig nicht booten kann. Habe eine ausrangierte HDD aus meinem Schrank genommen und dort alles eingerichtet. Busher läuft alles stabil (naja von der Geschwindigkeit der HDD mal abgesehen). Wenn das jetzt wirklich an einer Festplatte lag fresse ich einen Besen samt Stiel.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Januar 2016)

DasPoschi schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde es kurios.  allem anschein nach hat sich der bootmanager auf meiner festplatte D:\ eingenistet, weshalb die SSD eigenständig nicht booten kann. Habe eine ausrangierte HDD aus meinem Schrank genommen und dort alles eingerichtet. Busher läuft alles stabil (naja von der Geschwindigkeit der HDD mal abgesehen). Wenn das jetzt wirklich an einer Festplatte lag fresse ich einen Besen samt Stiel.


Ähm, man sollte bei der Windows Installation auch alle anderen Platten, außer der Platte von der du booten willst, abklemmen


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Januar 2016)

DasPoschi schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde es kurios.  allem anschein nach hat sich der bootmanager auf meiner festplatte D:\ eingenistet, weshalb die SSD eigenständig nicht booten kann. Habe eine ausrangierte HDD aus meinem Schrank genommen und dort alles eingerichtet. Busher läuft alles stabil (naja von der Geschwindigkeit der HDD mal abgesehen). Wenn das jetzt wirklich an einer Festplatte lag fresse ich einen Besen samt Stiel.



Na dann hoffen wir mal das beste.
Wenn du die andere SSD/HDD wieder einbaust und das OS neu installierst, lässt sich unter Umständen der Fehler reproduzieren und du hast den oder die Übeltäter.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ähm, man sollte bei der Windows Installation auch alle anderen Platten, außer der Platte von der du booten willst, abklemmen



Ist ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, sollte aber nichts mit der streikenden Grafikkarte zu tun haben


----------



## DasPoschi (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 
es ist bis auf die CPU und RAM nun alles ausgetauscht, Habe sogar verschiedene Festplatten ausprobiert und das Ergebnis ist noch immer das Selbe. Jetzt habe ich definitiv keine Optionen mehr die ich austesten könnte. Ich werde mich daher telefonisch bei dem Händler melden und schauen was die dazu sagen, da die Karte beim letzten einschicken als Vollkommen funktionsfähig eingestuft wurde.


----------



## DasPoschi (6. Mai 2016)

Es ist jetzt erneut eine Zeit vergangen und die Karte war in der Zwischenzeit beim Händler, sowie Asus.  Es wurden nach wie vor keine Fehler gefunden und die Karte läuft nach wie vor nicht.
Inzwischen hat sich auf der verpackten Karte eine Staubschicht gebildet und könnte über meinen Kauf kotzen. Der Händler bietet keinen Umtausch mehr an, da das Rückgaberecht schon weit überschritten ist. 
Mir bleibt wohl dann nur, die Karte mit Verlust zu verkaufen was einem Stich ins Herz gleicht...

Zusamengefasst: 
Grafikkarte 300€
Gehäuse: 100€
Netzteil: 100€
Mainboard: 140€

War ein ziemlich teurer Spaß und habe mich viel herumgeärgert. Und siehe da, das Ergebnis ist nach wie vor 0! 
Ich gebe mich endgültig geschlagen.


----------

